# Primitive Pottery making & firing



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has harvested Local clay & made/ fired Pottery.
Not a needed skill in a world of plastic & steel.
But I would like to try it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have not personally harvested clay, but have had friends who were into doing primitive techniques.

I had an assistant whose enthusiasm about finding clay in the ground had my students regularly digging up clay from the playground, calling it Indian clay. We have a lot of clay in Colorado, so it is not hard to find it. They had a spot on the playground that was not paved, and they dug there regularly.

I have taken a few classes in pottery and have thrown pots on a potters wheel and built slab, coil, and pinch pots, but I used purchased clay. I have done a little work with reworking dried clay, and I can imagine that preparing clay from the ground is a similar process.

A friend and neighbor of mine was a potter for decades, having had exhibits at the Smithsonian and other places. She did some projects with schools doing rough work with clay and firing the pots in pits on the playground. It was primitive and very interesting.

Another friend of mine was an art major and did some firing with the Raku process, a Japanese process with many variations of possibilities. A variety of techniques are used in regard to firing, sometimes multiple times, and glazing is unique. He did his firing in special built kiln that they fired outside. I was invited to view the process, but couldn't make it.

I believe I could make pots from clay harvested from the ground and fired in pits. Glazing those pots from scratch is something that would be trickier.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

What an amazing skill this would be to have. I have absolutely no knowledge of pottery but I'm trying to substitute blacksmithing and have potter friends.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

musketjim said:


> What an amazing skill this would be to have. I have absolutely no knowledge of pottery but I'm trying to substitute blacksmithing and have potter friends.


Working with clay has a certain satisfaction, similar to working in a garden. Often, those who get into it are very down to earth people who are not fancy people.

Like many arts and crafts, I find it very therapeutic. I took some classes in college, and have taken some outside of college. Throwing pots on a potters wheel is satisfying.

My neighbor who had exhibits at the Smithsonian had a great ceramic studio in a small church. She had a large kiln made from special bricks. When she retired her studio, I helped her dismantle her studio. It took us the better part of one summer to dismantle the studio.

My friends who have had potters wheels who are now over 50, have ended up getting rid of them, as working with clay can be hard on the body. It is cold and the pressure needed to work with it, although it doesn't seem like hard work, eventually wreaks havoc with those who have arthritis. Carpal tunnel is another problem. Clay dries the skin. Anyone who is a potter has to keep lotion on hand, and you can see the affects of the clay on their hands.

On the other hand, hand made pottery has its appeal, and knowing how to make pottery may be a highly desired skill when TEOTWAWKI. Ancient civilizations stored grains in clay pots, a lifestyle that may come back due to circumstances beyond our control.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

One of the best Books that I have is "Wilderness Living and Survival Skills" by John and Jeri McPherson, they go into great detail on how to make "primitive" Pottery. First you need to find a source of Clay, dig it out then mix it with Water to make a Slurry, this allows the debris to settle to the bottom of the Bucket, after which time the Clay is strained from the Water and allowed to dry enough to work. Not all Clay is suitable for Pottery, however, to find this out form a small piece into a "snake" and then tie it into a knot if it seems to be "Plastic" and holds together you have good Clay. If you have good Clay now you have to add "Temper" which could be fine Sand or burned and then crushed Sea Shells, this keeps the Pottery from cracking, however, the amount is a matter of trial and error. Once you have the Clay mixture, comes the forming of the vessel, there are many ways to do this, and you could use a Potters Wheel, the Native Peoples just used their Hands. After the Vessel is formed, it is allowed to air dry and then fired, in a primitive setting this can be done is several ways, but basically the vessel is warmed by the Fire and then moved to the center of the Fire where Coals are piled over the vessel and allowed to "cook" until the Fire is cold.

This is just a very rough run down on primitive Pottery making and I'm sure I missed a few details, your best bet is to get the book I mentioned and read the text and study the photos. Once you get good at it, very beautiful, and functional pieces can be made using the so called Primitive method, if you don't think so just go on line and check out Pottery made by the Navaho Nation, which are some of the most beautiful pieces made.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to look into this as well, I don't have a clue. I had thought of diluting the clay greatly in order to pour it through a screen to get rocks out. This way or the previously mentioned way of letting them settle out would seem to take for ever for it to be dehydrated and moldable again.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> I would like to look into this as well, I don't have a clue. I had thought of diluting the clay greatly in order to pour it through a screen to get rocks out. This way or the previously mentioned way of letting them settle out would seem to take for ever for it to be dehydrated and moldable again.


You don't have to let the Water evaporate, mix the Clay with Water let it set for a few minutes so the heavy particles sink, then pour off the "muddy" Water into a clean Bucket, let the Sediment settle and then pour off the clear Water leaving the Clay in the Bucket.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> You don't have to let the Water evaporate, mix the Clay with Water let it set for a few minutes so the heavy particles sink, then pour off the "muddy" Water into a clean Bucket, let the Sediment settle and then pour off the clear Water leaving the Clay in the Bucket.


Ok that makes sense.


----------

